# Heavy open beak breathing



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)

When I am trying to train my budgies one of my budgies breathe fast and there beak is open. Is there something wrong?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, the bird is terrified, you have to back off and let the bird relax.


----------



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)

Cody said:


> Yes, the bird is terrified, you have to back off and let the bird relax.


Ok thank you for the reply


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How old are you?
Is this the first time you've owned a budgie?

Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk.

Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch them.
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds’ pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.


*


----------

